
Show HN: Babel Plugin to Optimize React Stateless Functional Components - cztomsik
https://github.com/cztomsik/babel-plugin-react-inline-sfc
======
cztomsik
Author here, this is WIP but it works with create-react-app and one project
I'm working on so it could (hopefully) work for you too.

If anyone could test this, it'd great :)

Please note all of this babel stuff takes much more time than real work I'm
paid for so please, if it doesn't work, file an issue and be patient.

